# Japanese beatle



## Engraver30 (Jul 27, 2007)

I notice these beatles eating my plants the other day. Was wondering if I could feed them to my adult Chinese Mantids?







Thanks


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes they love those things


----------



## Asa (Jul 27, 2007)

> I notice these beatles eating my plants the other day. Was wondering if I could feed them to my adult Chinese Mantids?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine won't eat them, but it appears that everyone else's will eat beetles.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 27, 2007)

Ditto!


----------



## Rick (Jul 27, 2007)

I use them. Find lots of them.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 27, 2007)

Rick, why can't I get mine to eat them? Do you just put them in the cage and wait, or do you offer it to them?


----------



## Rick (Jul 28, 2007)

> Rick, why can't I get mine to eat them? Do you just put them in the cage and wait, or do you offer it to them?


I just throw them in there for the larger mantids. They have a hard shell so it may take a large adult mantis to eat them.


----------

